#       0 %
!

 1  2016                .   ,             ,   .

-    ?    :    5     +     1150035 (        )   ?     ?      :     ?

----------


## tv06

-      ?     .

----------

> 5


  ?




> +     1150035


  ,         .  .    .   5       5     30.09.15,         1-164-.     .




> -      ?


,  .    (  ),    .

----------


## tv06

,       ""

  ,            ,   1  2017 .           .  . 3 . 88   ( .   1  2016 . N 130-,   1  2017 .)  ,  ,            ,                     ,     ,          .            .  , ,     1  2017 .,    ,   N 130-    . 129.1 .         5000 .   ( )             .   ,      ,     -    20 000 .

----------

165-? :Embarrassment:

----------


## tv06

)))    ,        ?

"                     ,     ,          "

----------

15-165,         .

----------


## _

!
 4     .              ,              "    .     .      .             .       ". , ,          .        + .        -  ?      +     .   .

----------

> .

----------


## _

.   ; ,   ,    ,          (,   )?

----------

.

----------

> !
>  4     .              ,              "    .     .      .             .       ". , ,          .        + .        -  ?      +     .   .


     ???   ?

----------

https://service.nalog.ru/blr1.do

----------

[QUOTE=;54786716]   

    ?

----------

.

----------

> .


               ?             ?

----------

,  ,     4  ,    ( )

----------

> 


. 



> ?


.




> 4  ,


  .  , ,      0%    .

----------


## Levkoya

4         , ,   ,            .   , , ,  ,   -    4 ,      ?        2/5 -  ,        , ..   ?

----------

> . 
> .
> 
>   .  , ,      0%    .


       ? (  4)

----------

10%, 18%   

 10 %  1010422
 18%  1010421
     ?

----------

,     4  2016,               (            ),      4 .          4 ?    1  2017  ?              ?

----------

> 4         , ,   ,            .   , , ,  ,   -    4 ,      ?        2/5 -  ,        , ..   ?

----------


## Levkoya

> 


, ,       .

----------


## Levkoya

, ,        2 ,  ,         .          ?

----------


## Levkoya

> ?


      ,      ,   ,  - .

----------

> ,      ,   ,  - .


    - ,    ,        ))))

     ))))   ,     ,

----------


## Levkoya

> - ,    ,        ))))
> 
>      ))))   ,     ,


,  -  .   :Embarrassment:     ,    ,   .

----------

> ,  -  .      ,    ,   .


     ...

----------


## tv06

....    (((    ....       ...   ... ....    ....     ?

----------

> ....    (((    ....       ...   ... ....    ....     ?


    ?.... 

    ?

----------

> 10%, 18%   
> 
>  10 %  1010422
>  18%  1010421
>      ?


     ?((((

----------

,        .    1        ,  .

----------

> ,        .    1        ,  .

----------


## tv06

> ?.... 
> 
>     ?


    -   ...    ...    ,          -   -  ""   ..(  )       ... 23 ...  20

----------

> -   ...    ...    ,          -   -  ""   ..(  )       ... 23 ...  20


   ?   2017

----------


## tv06

!!!     - ,    3   ((((     !!  ?   ,   ,    ""   ((((
  ,     ?    XML -    (((     !!!!

----------

> !!!     - ,    3   ((((     !!  ?   ,   ,    ""   ((((
>   ,     ?    XML -    (((     !!!!


   : ,         (-, , , cmr            ) 
 ... 
        1010421,       2 .164..    10%  ...          ,  ..    ,    -

----------

"..   ..".   .

----------


## tv06

,     


   ""     -       ""  .    -  ((((

----------

,  .       .



> 


      ?

----------


## tv06

,        

  5 -  2    .,  , 3     - ,        -, 4    -   5     -

----------

-     ...,  ,       .

----------


## tv06

...     
, ,  -  (  )   20 
 4   ... 24   ""    20 ((((   ,  20   ((((

----------

> "..   ..".   .


  ,        ?          (1151001)

----------

> -     ...,  ,       .


 ,   ...    ,   ,   ..       .

----------


## tv06

> ,        ?          (1151001)


       5

----------

> ?


.

----------

> ...     
> , ,  -  (  )   20 
>  4   ... 24   ""    20 ((((   ,  20   ((((


 !     ..... 
    ,             ....    ,        "".       (          ,    ,   ,    )

----------

> 5


     ..     -   

  ,  ,         .

----------

> !     ..... 
>     ,             ....    ,        "".       (          ,    ,   ,    )


       ,     ..))

----------

> ,     ..))


     -      ,      (     ).       ....

----------

> -      ,      (     ).       ....


  ...   )))

----------


## VayaGerEr

,    ,       ?

----------

> -      ,      (     ).       ....


 ,  ))   ,            ,    ,   ,   ?))

----------

> ,    ,       ?


    ,  ,       ,      .

----------

> ,  ))   ,            ,    ,   ,   ?))


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=447776

----------

,   .    ,   ,         01?       -      ?

----------


## tv06

-
-  

   -       ,  ,   -  .
    10.11.2015 N 03-07-09/64631

,    ,       ""    ,      . ,      -.

----------

,             1    " ,     "   1  3,     ,  3    ,    ,    3. 
.

----------

> ,             1    " ,     "   1  3,     ,  3    ,    ,    3. 
> .


,  .

----------

, ,
         -     ?       ,     .

----------

.

----------


## Naivelly

.
     (   ):
 : 	    
 : 	07.07.2017
      : 	27.06.2017
,      3-  (   07.07.2017) ?

----------

> ,             1    " ,     "   1  3,     ,  3    ,    ,    3. 
> .


  1

       1   (, , )

----------

> ,        
> 
>   5 -  2    .,  , 3     - ,        -, 4    -   5     -


     .    ,

----------


## NBel

,  1   ,  ,   .      .  ,   ,     .       ,     ???

----------

,     ?

----------


## tv06

> .    ,

----------


## NBel

> ,     ?


 ,             ,         .

----------

,       "    4  2      ......",   4    :

 3)       ,   ,     ,     -,     ,     (      ) ( - ) (            -)   (         (-)  ).

----------


## Hoder

> ,       "    4  2      ......",   4    :
> 
>  3)       ,   ,     ,     -,     ,     (      ) ( - ) (            -)    (         (-)  ).


      ,           ,    ?

----------


## tv06

-   ?        ,    ,       -       

     !      !

----------

> ,           ,    ?


,  .    ,  .

----------

> "..   ..".   .


     ,    ,   .
       ?
      ?  ?     .
  2 2017   26/07.
    1  2017        2017.

----------


## Hoder

> ,  .    ,  .


        ,        ,

----------


## Hoder

> ,    ,   .
>        ?
>       ?  ?     .
>   2 2017   26/07.
>     1  2017        2017.


   ,     ,   ,    ()   .

----------

?





> ,    ()   .

----------


## Hoder

.        ,      ,

----------

> ,        ,


      -  .     .

----------


## Nancyrig

3   .       ,      .          ?

----------


## Hoder

> 3   .       ,      .          ?


   ,    .

----------


## ananasik-s

(), "   ..." -       , ,   .  ,     ?      .  , ..   -    3 ?
  ,   ,    :     2017 (    ,   ?)

----------


## ananasik-s

,     (  - ..      ,             ) -    (..    ;      . ),  "   .." (..   )?

----------


## ananasik-s

> 


,  :       .

----------


## Levkoya

> ,     (  - ..      ,             ) -    (..    ;      . ),  "   .." (..   )?


,   .  .

----------

> (   ):
>  :


, ,      ?

----------

> , ,      ?

----------

https://service.nalog.ru/blr1.do

----------


## 2008

,   -,   ,      ,       , -   ?   -      ?

----------

> ,   -,   ,      ,       , -   ?   -      ?


  ,    ,  .

----------


## 2008

,        1155110  1155111,      ,     1010421,   ,        ?

----------

> ,        1155110  1155111,      ,     1010421,   ,        ?


   ,          ,

----------


## 2008

> ,          ,

----------


## tv06

-       -   

   3 ,     -      ?  ?

----------

,  ,  ,   ,

----------


## tv06

,    ))))

----------

> https://service.nalog.ru/blr1.do


    :
1)        :*

                12018.
    ?

----------

1 8.2  ,    .   ?

----------

,     1 "       "

----------

